
Microsoft Calls for AI Face Recognition Software Regulation - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-13/microsoft-calls-for-ai-face-recognition-software-regulation
======
LinuxBender
Dupe [1]

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17523620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17523620)

